# Report your city's rates



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW!

What are the uber rates in your city?

Please submit responses exactly like this so everyone can quickly see all the different rates:

Kalamazoo 1.00x.90p. 10c 9c

Use gross rates only.

Mileage rate first. Then per minute.

I started the thread off with Miami.



Working4peanuts said:


> INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW!
> 
> What are the uber rates in your city?
> 
> ...


Miami.91x..81p.13x.10p


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


Thanks! But those prices are 3 years old.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

https://www.uber.com/cities/#


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> https://www.uber.com/cities/#


Now that page has no information. Of course it doesn't since its from uber!


----------



## Oleg92 (Dec 9, 2017)

Knoxville Tn 
52.5 per mIle
11.25 c a minute and 15c extra wait


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Seattle


----------



## raymondwilliams (Jan 20, 2018)

Which Uber city has the highest Uber fares?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll try for lowest...

Tampa Bay.... X .68 and .08/min
XL .87 and .14/min

Rakos
PS. Pretty sure Orlando is lower


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

Orlando is lower  
.568/mile .088/min


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought there was a way to look up current rates like (city name).Uber.com or something?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

priusorlando said:


> Orlando is lower
> .568/mile .088/min


I think those are the 80% rates..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I thought there was a way to look up current rates like (city name).Uber.com or something?


Nope...!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

Baltimore - Zone 1 & Zone 2


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

It blows my mind that Miami is one of the lowest paying cities in the country. There is tons of money down here yet uber will charge extremely wealthy people living in million dollar homes less than they'd pay for a coffee to go to the airport.

I think they get away with it because there is an unlimited supply of foreign nationals who can't legally work at any other job who are willing to work for peanuts (as i do).

If ice ever staked out the uber lot at Miami international, id venture to guess there would be a 24 hour surge at the airport going forward.

Personally i stay away from driving in Miami. Its not worth the pay.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> It blows my mind that Miami is one of the lowest paying cities in the country. There is tons of money down here yet uber will charge extremely wealthy people living in million dollar homes less than they'd pay for a coffee to go to the airport.
> 
> I think they get away with it because there is an unlimited supply of foreign nationals who can't legally work at any other job who are willing to work for peanuts (as i do).
> 
> ...


Kinda blows my mind that Orlando is the worst paying market in the US (or tied maybe)

Orlando is 25% less than Miami per mile...


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Kinda blows my mind that Orlando is the worst paying market in the US (or tied maybe)
> 
> Orlando is 25% less than Miami per mile...


Are you telling me that your net pay for x miles is 51 cents? That's 25% lower than Miami and lower than what the govt says it costs to operate a vehicle.



Grand said:


> Wow I guess you are expecting 760+ replies!?
> 
> Two alternatives if you don't want to wait include doing a basic google search or checking by using the pax app.
> 
> Interestingly this question was asked and replied via a seperate thread in this forum since you became a member!


Gee. Thought this forum was here to be helpful. Kind of sucks that members get chastised for participating. Oh wait. That's the uber business model isn't it?

As for googling to find out the rates, that's just stupid. If people don't want to respond that's okay. Seems like there are plenty of people here that are nice enough to respond though.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

http://uberestimate.com/prices/

Rates are pre commission


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Are you telling me that your net pay for x miles is 51 cents? That's 25% lower than Miami and lower than what the govt says it costs to operate a vehicle.
> .


53c a mile 8c a minute..

Yeah... It really is that bad. I'm not making this up.

There's a reason there's no actual uberX drivers on the Orlando subforum here. (or like 1 or 2 active)

By the way I happen to calculate expenses (45ish cents per mile) {15% less than the SMR) it's 1000% impossible to turn a profit here.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 197315


How can it be less than $1.00 per mile in San Fran?
Is that accurate?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 53c a mile 8c a minute..
> 
> Yeah... It really is that bad. I'm not making this up.
> 
> ...


Your numbers are NOT completely accurate. 
Orlando rates are:
.71/mile .11/minute
Some of us are getting more that you posted.










And this is Puerto Rico


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

What we got a raise???
Is that what your waybill states?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

2Cents said:


> What we got a raise???
> Is that what your waybill states?


Yes! That changed when DIP came into effect back about Aug. 2017


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

In another thread an observant poster noticed that as a general rule, the further south the lower the rate.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

bsliv said:


> In another thread an observant poster noticed that as a general rule, the further south the lower the rate.


I beg to differ,

In some situations you'll get higher payouts in Puerto Rico.

Highway speed

Orlando - 84c per mile
PR- 74

30 MPH

Orlando 95c per mile
PR- $1.10 per mile

20 mph

Orlando $1.03
PR. $1.40 per mile


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Based on Uber's craigslist ads:

Seattle: $832/week in fares
New York City: $804/week in fares
Portland OR: $788/week in fares
SF Bay Area: $776/week in fares
Denver: $716/week in fares
Boston: $716/week in fares
Minneapolis: $696/week in fares
Pittsburgh: $648/week in fares
Chicago: $640/week in fares
San Diego: $640/week in fares
Philly: $616/week in fares
Los Angeles: $608/week in fares
Cincinnati: $596/week in fares
Washington D.C.: $592/week in fares
Detroit: $576/week in fares
Las Vegas: $568/week in fares
Sacramento: $536/week in fares
Austin: $532/week in fares
Charlotte: $532/week in fares
Cleveland: $524/week in fares
Dallas: $520/week in fares
Phoenix: $508/week in fares
New Orleans: $504/week in fares
Raleigh/Durham: $456/week in fares
Columbus OH: $448/week in fares
Houston: $424/week in fares
Miami: $392/week in fares
Tampa Bay: $392/week in fares
Orlando: $360/week in fares


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

bsliv said:


> Based on Uber's craigslist ads:
> 
> Seattle: $832/week in fares
> New York City: $804/week in fares
> ...


Those are based on 40 hour weeks..

The bottom 3 are under $10 an hour MINUS expenses...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


This was 2 years ago they are lower now.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

No those are recent..... from the passengers app, not what driver gets paid. He’s just trolling the pay rate to misinform, or is just clueless to how earnings and math work and explains why people still drive Uber at subpar rates


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

Interesting to see some of the rates for wait time. In NYC, we normally get 23c a minute, but wait time is 26c. Hooray, 3 cents extra. Seems like everywhere else, wait time is about double the regular per minute rate. We even have lower wait time pay than SF! Despite having higher per mile and per minute rates (before TLC expenses). Good to know...


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

nj 67 cents, philly 87


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

raymondwilliams said:


> Which Uber city has the highest Uber fares?


Seattle's up there in the top 5. 
I believe either NYC or SF has the highest rate.


----------



## Codehead (Mar 15, 2016)

Oleg92 said:


> Knoxville Tn
> 52.5 per mIle
> 11.25 c a minute and 15c extra wait


Wow! I thought mine was bad! $0.80 base fare; $0.88 per mile; $0.144 per minute.



bsliv said:


> In another thread an observant poster noticed that as a general rule, the further south the lower the rate.


Providence, RI:

$0.80 base fare 
$0.88 per mile 
$0.144 per minute


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

http://uberestimate.com/prices/


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The fl keys 
















Central Atlantic FL

1.21/ .15 x
2.05/.20 xl


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

You're telling us that the NET mileage rate paid to drivers in the keys is $1.21 when the GROSS mileage rate in Miami is $.68? I don't buy it. That's almost double.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> You're telling us that the NET mileage rate paid to drivers in the keys is $1.21 when the GROSS mileage rate in Miami is $.68? I don't buy it. That's almost double.


It's no less crazy than Orlando being 25% less than Tampa or cocoa.

The prices are entirely arbitrary.

There is no other explanation than that.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

they could raise rates easily people need uber its as powerful as Comcast but the execs dont realize that


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

I honestly can't believe anybody is still driving for Uber in Knoxville at this point.

Base Fare $0.78

Per Mile $0.57

Per Minute $0.1125

IRS standard mileage deduction 2019: $0.58 per mile.

That means the IRS estimates that combined fuel and wear and tear on your car is actually LESS that what Uber is paying per mile. The per minute pay is $6.75/hour if and only if you've got a paying pax in the car, and when I was actually driving that was less than half the time, lots of unpaid time and miles. 

It's crazy. You'd lose money doing it, and yet there are lots of drivers most of the time, surges almost never happen any more.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JonC said:


> I honestly can't believe anybody is still driving for Uber in Knoxville at this point.
> 
> Base Fare $0.78
> 
> ...


Believe it...

Orlando bottomed out at 48c a couple years ago and is up to 53c.

The craigslist adds for Orlando were only advertising $9.00 an hour MINUS expenses... yes that's what they were advertising on craigslist.
($360 for 40 hours minus expenses)


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Madison, WI

Base fare $0.94
Per mile $0.87
Per minute $0.15

Same for both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Sconnie said:


> Madison, WI
> 
> Base fare $0.94
> Per mile $0.87
> ...


I'm jealous


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> I'm jealous


After expenses we can actually average minimum wage per hour driving X. I guess we have it made.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

priusorlando said:


> Orlando is lower :frown:
> .568/mile .088/min


Do people drive for that?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Do people drive for that?


yes


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Do people drive for that?


If LA is .60 then Orlando needs to be .50....yes, people will drive for .50?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Omaha:

.72 and .15

I am shocked that other major cities have it so bad. How is that possible?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Omaha:
> 
> .72 and .15
> 
> I am shocked that other major cities have it so bad. How is that possible?


Because most major cities are filled with people that..... never mind. Lets just say they have a never ending supply of drivers.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

bsliv said:


> Based on Uber's craigslist ads:
> 
> Seattle: $832/week in fares
> New York City: $804/week in fares
> ...


My question would be "why ANY difference in rates?" Oh I get NYC everything cost twice as much there but the rest of the country why is there not one set payout? Hey, as I said before I'm not the brightest bulb in the lamp...


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


2015 rates dont waste time clicking


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> 2015 rates dont waste time clicking


Seriously salivating at those rates. I would quit my job and go full time for rates like those!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Declineathon said:


> 2015 rates dont waste time clicking


I don't need to! 
I have a spreadsheet going back to June 2014 nationwide rates. 
It makes me sick looking at that money I enjoyed making for a short 4 months back in 2014!!!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Hartford, CT:

.75 base fare
.605/mile
.15/minute
.15/minute wait time

Interestingly, since they lowered driver rates late last year and changed to flat surge at almost the same time, it has surged much more in my market. Now Uber and Lyft are offering Quest and Streak incentives, which in my 3 years of driving they've NEVER done. Perhaps they cut rates too low.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Base: $1.07
Distance: $1.11 /mile
Time: $0.1875 /min
Wait: $0.30 /min


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


This is before takes their 25% cut


----------

